# Valleting South London



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Am wanting to get an wash/wax/polish for our van anyone got a recommendation in South London???


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I get mine hand washed at the garage just near Loughborough junction - the road which runs to Herne Hill.


----------

